# The one - them



## Wilmar Fraylan

Читал сегодня блог о хоррор-видеоиграх, и вот на что наткнулся. Предложения не идут в каком-то порядке, просто несколько примеров.
*The player* can choose to hide in closets, under beds and hope that the monster does not find and kill *them*. As *the player* plays the game, *they *reenact scenes of horror simply by following the rules set out by the gameplay.
То есть, сначала идёт существительное в единственном числе, а потом множественное местоимение. Это такой способ избежать проблемы his/her?
Спасибо.


----------



## makwaft

Я думаю, что Вы правы. Это и есть то самое стремление к толерантности и политкорректности. Встречается довольно часто


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi WF, 





> Это такой способ избежать проблемы his/her?


точно.

_"Если вам нужно употребить личное местоимение вместо неопределённого местоимения, такого как "anyone, somebody", употребите фразу "he or she" или перестройте предложение, чтобы избежать употребления личных местоимений. *В разговорной речи, местоимение мн. числа "they" может употребляться в таких случаях, что считается неправильным с точки зрения грамматики."*_

_Someone entered the room at night and stole the letter. He or she opened the door with a key._
_Кто-то вошел в комнату ночью и украл письмо. Он или она открыли дверь ключом._

_Someone entered the room at night and stole the letter. The thief opened the door with a key._
_Кто-то вошел в комнату ночью и украл письмо. Вор открыл дверь ключом._

_Someone entered the room at night and stole the letter. They opened the door with a key. *(informal use)*_
_Кто-то вошел в комнату ночью и украл письмо. Они открыли дверь ключом. *(разговорное употребление)*_

_If anybody comes while I'm absent, ask them to wait for me. *(informal use)*_
_Если кто-либо придет в мое отсутствие, попросите их подождать меня.* (разговорное употребление)*"_

(source: usefulenglish.ru - my *bolding*)


----------



## Wilmar Fraylan

Спасибо за ответы.
Я не очень понимаю, _зачем_ вообще это нужно (хотя и понимаю, _почему _так делают). They/them лучше, чем he or she/his or her, но, как по мне, это портит восприятия текста, речь кажется неуклюжей.


----------



## Sobakus

Wilmar Fraylan said:


> Спасибо за ответы.
> Я не очень понимаю, _зачем_ вообще это нужно (хотя и понимаю, _почему _так делают). They/them лучше, чем he or she/his or her, но, как по мне, это портит восприятия текста, речь кажется неуклюжей.


Это нужно для того, чтобы как-то выразить лицо неопределённого пола в языке без местоимения неопределённого пола (в русском, например, опущение местоимения работает таким образом). Перефразироввать каждый раз разговорная речь не позволяет.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Это нужно для того, чтобы как-то выразить лицо неопределённого пола в языке без местоимения неопределённого пола (в русском, например, опущение местоимения работает таким образом). Перефразироввать каждый раз разговорная речь не позволяет.


Писали бы уже сразу "it". Заодно чтобы и зверюшек не обидеть.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Это нужно для того, чтобы как-то выразить лицо неопределённого пола в языке без местоимения неопределённого пола (в русском, например, опущение местоимения работает таким образом). Перефразироввать каждый раз разговорная речь не позволяет.


Практическим выходом из ситуации (а она, надо сказать, встречается довольно часто, почти на каждом шагу) вместо опускания местоимения является тупое, но грамматически корректное повторение названия того же лица неопределённого пола, заданного в начале.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Писали бы уже сразу "it". Заодно чтобы и зверюшек не обидеть.


Не хочется сойти за человека с отсутствием чувства юмора, но здесь важно понимать, что это явление имеет мало общего с политкорректностью. Просто в английском, в отличие от русского, род биологический (=пол), а не грамматический; таким образом, местоимение мужского рода логически не может относиться к существу женского пола. Например, русское «кто-то...он...такой» включает оба пола, потому что указывпает лишь на грамматический род, а английское "someone...he" исключает женщин в принципе, поскольку указывает на биологический пол.


----------



## Wilmar Fraylan

> In standard written English the possessive pronoun *his* is used to refer to a singular indefinite pronoun unless the group referred to is known to be all female.


Using Indefinite Pronouns
Разве это не применяется не только к местоимениям, но и к абстрактным "игрок", "автор", "специалист", особенно когда под этими существительными подразумевается не отдельно взятый человек, а социальная группа?


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Не хочется сойти за человека с отсутствием чувства юмора, но здесь важно понимать, что это явление имеет мало общего с политкорректностью. Просто в английском, в отличие от русского, род биологический (=пол), а не грамматический; таким образом, местоимение мужского рода логически не может относиться к существу женского пола. Например, русское «кто-то...он...такой» включает оба пола, потому что указывпает лишь на грамматический род, а английское "someone...he" исключает женщин в принципе, поскольку указывает на биологический пол.


Почему вы так решили? В английском языке, как и в русском, и во многих других языках, местоимение мужского рода стандартно и традиционно используется в таких случаях по отношению к существам обоих полов, если, конечно, речь не идёт о беременности или о выборе платья (впрочем, последнее в наши дни уже тоже под вопросом ). Так что все эти языковые нелепости типа 'they' исключительно загогулины т. н. "политкорректности", доведённой до абсурда. "Родитель номер один" и "родитель номер два" в свидетельстве о рождении- из той же оперы.


----------



## Kirill V.

Этот вопрос обсуждался неоднократно на English Only и неизменно порождает горячие споры даже среди носителей языка 

Бывают особенно трудные ситуации. Например, нужно перевести на английский простую фразу:
_Если твой друг в беде, помоги ему, и он отплатит тебе той же монетой._

Подозреваю, что раньше та фраза вполне спокойно переводилась в мужском роде:
_If your friend is in trouble help him, and he will return like for like_

Современный политкорректный перевод довольно двусмысленный, так как не очень понятно, кому предлагается помочь:
_If your friend is in trouble help them, and they will return like for like
_
Опять интересный разговор получается, никакого единства мнений:
_if your friend is in trouble help him_


----------



## Q-cumber

kayve said:


> Этот вопрос обсуждался неоднократно на English Only и неизменно порождает горячие споры даже среди носителей языка
> 
> Бывают особенно трудные ситуации. Например, нужно перевести на английский простую фразу:
> _Если твой друг в беде, помоги ему, и он отплатит тебе той же монетой._
> 
> Подозреваю, что раньше та фраза вполне спокойно переводилась в мужском роде:
> _If your friend is in trouble help him, and he will return like for like_
> 
> Современный политкорректный перевод довольно двусмысленный, так как не очень понятно, кому предлагается помочь:
> _If your friend is in trouble help them, and they will return like for like
> _
> Опять интересный разговор получается, никакого единства мнений:
> _if your friend is in trouble help him_



В русском языке есть хорошая пословица по этому поводу: "Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он (they) и лоб расшибёт."


----------



## Sobakus

Wilmar Fraylan said:


> Using Indefinite Pronouns
> Разве это не применяется не только к местоимениям, но и к абстрактным "игрок", "автор", "специалист", особенно когда под этими существительными подразумевается не отдельно взятый человек, а социальная группа?


Опять же, в русском эти слова имеют лишь грамматический род, а не биологический пол (в некоторых других славянских языках женские формы более распространены), а в английском слова "player", "author", "specialist" не имеют специализации по биологическому полу – даже исключительно женских форм не имеют. Более того, грамматический род в отдельных случаях общий, что вообще решает проблему – «автор сказал/сказала, что он/она», «ябеда рассказал/рассказала, что он/она».

Что касается процитированного вами употребления местоимения *his*, это пережиток тех времён, когда язык всё ещё имел грамматический род, и в нём существовало неопределённо-личное местоимение мужского рода *man* (вытесненное современным аналогом *one*), а система работала так же, как в соверенном русском. Аргументация такая: раз Шейкспир пишет *his*, надо так и писать, и пускай звучит дико. Тем не менее, язык давно уже так не работает, и местоимение *they* призвано заполнить возникший языковой пробел.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Почему вы так решили?


_"The average American needs the small routines of getting ready for work. As he shaves or blow-dries his hair or pulls on his panty-hose, he is easing himself by small stages into the demands of the day."_ 
Gender-specific and gender-neutral pronouns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gender in English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kirill V.

Sobakus said:


> ... Аргументация такая: раз Шейкспир пишет *his*, надо так и писать, и пускай звучит дико. Тем не менее, язык давно уже так не работает, и местоимение *they* призвано заполнить возникший языковой пробел.



Проблема в том, что это именно _they_ очень плохо работает в данном качестве по понятной причине (из-за попытки навязать использование местоимения множественного числа там, где по смыслу должно быть единственное), во многих ситуациях приводя к нелепостям и двусмысленностям. Это признают и многие носители языка, которым приходится на ходу выкарабкиваться из искусственно созданных проблем. Вопрос, зачем вообще что-то менять из-под палки, если веками в этих ситуациях отлично работало man / his / him


----------



## Sobakus

kayve said:


> Проблема в том, что это именно _they_ очень плохо работает в данном качестве по понятной причине (из-за попытки навязать использование местоимения множественного числа там, где по смыслу должно быть единственное), во многих ситуациях приводя к нелепостям и двусмысленностям. Это признают и многие носители языка, которым приходится на ходу выкарабкиваться из искусственно созданных проблем. Вопрос, зачем вообще что-то менять из-под палки, если веками в этих ситуациях отлично работало man / his / him


Какая разница, что в прошлом работало, когда в настоящем оно не работает? Или вы хотите сказать, оно до сих пор работает, и что в процитированном мною (или абсолютно любом другом примере на ваш выбор) местоимения _him, his, himself_ итд. охватывают и женщин, и мужчин? 

Что касается навязывания, то вся подоплёка подобного использования местоимения _they_ в том, что оно появилось спонтанно и воспринимается разговорно; примером абсурдного прескриптивизма являются именно местоимения мужского рода. Да и чтобы неразличение числа создавало хоть какие-то проблемы, я не замечал. Русский, вон, постоянно использует единственное с числительными, где по смыслу множественное.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Русский, вон, постоянно использует единственное там, где по смыслу множественное


В данной теме речь идёт о местоимениях, поэтому можно просто избегать их употребления в противоречивых ситуациях, используя просто соответствующие имена.


----------



## Kirill V.

Sobakus said:


> Какая разница, что в прошлом работало, когда в настоящем оно не работает? Или вы хотите сказать, оно до сих пор работает,* КОНЕЧНО* *РАБОТАЕТ*
> и что в процитированном мною (или абсолютно любом другом примере на ваш выбор) местоимения _him, his, himself_ итд. охватывают и женщин, и мужчин?  *НУ КОНЕЧНО ОХВАТЫВАЮТ*



Вот для примера выдержки из статьи из Википедии (Consumer choice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia):


> ...
> Consumption is separated from production, logically, because two different economic agents are involved. In the first case consumption is by the primary individual; in the second case, a producer might make something that *he* would not consume *himself*.
> ...
> An* initial endowment*, which is a bundle from _C_ that the consumer initially holds. The consumer can sell all or some of *his* initial bundle in the given prices, and can buy another bundle in the given prices. *He* has to decide which bundle to buy, under the given prices and budget, in order to maximize *his* utility.



Попробуйте засунуть сюда they и Вы получите текст, смысл которого можно будет трактовать с точностью до наоборот. А это еще далеко не самый сложный и чувствительный с точки зрения точности передачи смысла текст. 

Судя по некоторым публикациям _singular they_ используется чуть ли не с 14 века, приводятся какие-то примеры. Может быть и можно такие отдельные примеры раскопать, но правда жизни такова, что местоимения мужского рода работают с подобных ситуациях гораздо лучше, чем _they / their etc_, поэтому по факту они и продолжают использоваться везде, где можно это сделать без сильного риска попасть под удар политической говорильни. Это абсолютно искусственная проблема, раздутая в последние пару десятков лет, а не с 14 века. Для этого есть конкретные политические причины, обсуждение которых выходит за рамки тематики этого форума.


----------

